# νοικοκυραίοι;



## sarant (Jul 28, 2020)

Mε ρωτάει φίλος πώς θα μπορούσε να αποδώσει στα αγγλικά το "νοικοκυραίοι".

Το αφήνω στη συλλογική μας σοφία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2020)

Αυτή κι αν είναι λέξη που απαιτεί συμφραζόμενα για να καταλάβεις τι θέλει να πει το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Όλως περιέργως, το μυαλό μου πήγε κατευθείαν στο *upstanding citizens*, αλλά μπορεί να έρθουν και καλύτερα.

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&q="UPSTANDING+CITIZENS"


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 28, 2020)

Μην τυχόν παίζει και το "homebodies"...


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2020)

Δεν κάθομαι να το ξαναδιαβάσω τώρα, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι βρήκα εύστοχο και εξαντλητικό (ως προς τον χειρισμό του υλικού) το άρθρο που έγραψε ο Νίκος τις μέρες που η λέξη ήταν στην επικαιρότητα.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/09/26/noikokyr/


----------



## cougr (Jul 28, 2020)

With the meaning of noikokyris: good householder or family man.

Apologies, I'm temporarily without Greek font.


----------



## Earion (Jul 28, 2020)

upright people
men of honor
the honest folk


----------



## sarant (Jul 28, 2020)

nickel said:


> Δεν κάθομαι να το ξαναδιαβάσω τώρα, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι βρήκα εύστοχο και εξαντλητικό (ως προς τον χειρισμό του υλικού) το άρθρο που έγραψε ο Νίκος τις μέρες που η λέξη ήταν στην επικαιρότητα.
> 
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/09/26/noikokyr/



To upstanding citizens είναι καλό για τους νοικοκύρηδες, δεν ξέρω όμως αν έχει τη μειωτική χροιά που έχει το "νοικοκυραίοι"


----------



## pontios (Jul 29, 2020)

house-proud owner/tenant (generally speaking)?

maybe a "cleanskin" for the "upstanding citizen" that nickel referred to (a person with an unblemished record who respects the rules)?


----------



## pontios (Jul 29, 2020)

... “nest-featherers” - people who “feather their own nests”? ... for νοικοκοιραιοι?


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2020)

Μειωτική χροιά το «νοικοκυραίοι» έχει μόνον για έναν κομμουνιστή κ.τ.ό. Οπότε για μια απόδοση με μειωτική χροιά θα πρέπει να δώσει ιδέες κάποιος που να κατέχει τη σχετική υπογλώσσα και τις συμβάσεις του εν λόγω πεδίου. Για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, απλώς νοικοκυραίοι = νοικοκύρηδες, όπως ειπώθηκε από nickel, cougr & Earion.


----------



## antongoun (Jul 29, 2020)

> Μειωτική χροιά το «νοικοκυραίοι» έχει μόνον για έναν κομμουνιστή κ.τ.ό.



Αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ. (Απλώς στο μυαλό μου ήταν "για την αριστερά".) Έχει τύχει να ακούσω συχνά τη φράση "νοικοκυραίοι άνθρωποι!", εκφράζοντας εκτίμηση και ίσως κάποια υποκείμενη απόρριψη για ανθρώπους που είναι το αντίθετο - ρεμάλια, χαραμοφάηδες, άχρηστοι κτλ.

Edit: Εξ ου και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ενθουσιάστηκα που είδα ότι μετά το άρθρο του Νίκου (sarant) περιελήφθη στο slang.gr, αλλά μια εμπεριστατωμένη απάντηση θέλει χρόνο, που δεν έχω. :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 29, 2020)

Συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι το "νοικοκυραίοι" από μόνο του δεν έχει κακές συνδηλώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2020)

Έχω την εντύπωση (αλλά όχι τον χρόνο να την τεκμηριώσω) ότι το «upstanding citizens» μπορεί να έχει σε κάποια κείμενα μια ειρωνική (αλλά όχι απαραίτητα μειωτική) χροιά. Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο θα το διάλεγα για να παίξει διπλό ρόλο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2020)

Μα ακόμη και ο πλέον εύσημος χαρακτηρισμός μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ειρωνικά, το συγκείμενο είναι το παν!


----------



## pontios (Jul 29, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Μειωτική χροιά το «νοικοκυραίοι» έχει μόνον για έναν κομμουνιστή κ.τ.ό.



... το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ ( με μειωτική χροιά) είναι ... champagne communists/socialists, Gucci communists/socialists, etc...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2020)

pontios said:


> ... το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ ( με μειωτική χροιά) είναι ... champagne communists/socialists, Gucci communists/socialists, etc...


Όχι, pontios, εννοώ ότι η μειωτική συνδήλωση χρησιμοποιείται μόνον από οπαδούς του διαλεκτικού υλισμού.


----------



## sarant (Jul 29, 2020)

nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση (αλλά όχι τον χρόνο να την τεκμηριώσω) ότι το «upstanding citizens» μπορεί να έχει σε κάποια κείμενα μια ειρωνική (αλλά όχι απαραίτητα μειωτική) χροιά. Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο θα το διάλεγα για να παίξει διπλό ρόλο.



Γι αυτό έβαλα το ερώτημα εδώ, γιατί εγώ δεν έχω τόσο αναπτυγμένο το αισθητήριο που θα μου επέτρεπε να το διακρίνω με ακρίβεια στα αγγλικά. Ευχαριστώ.

Από κει και πέρα, τα κείμενα δείχνουν ότι το "νοικοκυραίοι" έχει μειωτική χροιά πολύ συχνά σε αντιδιαστολή με το "νοικοκύρηδες". Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω πρόσβαση στους φακέλους των ομιλητών για να ξέρω την ιδεολογική τους τοποθέτηση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2020)

Καταθέτω λίγα από τα ευρήματα του όρου στη Λεξιλογία, γραμμένα από Λεξιλόγους ή παραθέματα από άλλες σελίδες, όπου μπορούμε να δούμε τη χρήση με διαφορετική χροιά. Οπότε η πρόκληση είναι να δώσουμε αποδόσεις που θα ταιριάζουν σε παραδείγματα σαν αυτά, όχι κατ' ανάγκην ίδιες.

Αλλά εμείς οι 3,5 εκατ. νοικοκυραίοι Έλληνες που χρωστάμε, υποφέρουμε καθημερινά.

ακόμα και να σφίξουν λίγο τα λουριά και να κάνουν θυσίες αυτοί που ήταν ήδη νοικοκυραίοι, τίμιοι, νομοταγείς.

Και να μην πιάσουμε τους νοικοκυραίους που έχουν πέσει τόσες φορές από τα σύννεφα που δεν πρέπει να τους έχει μείνει κόκαλο για κόκαλο χωρίς κάταγμα.

Οι ναιμεναλλάδες είναι συχνά νοικοκυραίοι και καναπεδάκηδες, που αρνούνται να χάσουν την υλική και πνευματική βολή τους. 
https://www.slang.gr/lemma/21988-naimenallas

Ο ρωσικός στρατός δεν έχει μπλεχτεί ως τώρα φανερά στην υπόθεση, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται πολύ σοφία: δεν μετατρέπονται οι νοικοκυραίοι σε αντάρτες πόλης έτσι, σε μια νύχτα. 
https://www.sarajevomag.gr/entipa/teuhos_84/i84_p13_ukraine.html


Στην πρώτη μου πρόταση να δώσω και μικρή παραλλαγή: *fine upstanding citizens*. 

Να μην ξεχάσουμε και την απλή απόδοση με *petty bourgeois* (σαν επίθετο ή ουσιαστικό, ή petty bourgeois proprietors / petty bourgeois citizens).


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2020)

Upstanding citizens ή αν θες και λίγη ειρωνεία, pillars of society.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2020)

Στυλοβάτες της κοινωνίας


----------



## pontios (Jul 31, 2020)

SBE said:


> Upstanding citizens ή αν θες και λίγη ειρωνεία, pillars of society.



...ίσως και "humble" servants (αν ψάχνουμε για ειρωνεία); (always ready and happy to obey and do the will of the party - be a good party man/a trusty partisan - especially if they're feathering their own nests).


----------



## pontios (Aug 4, 2020)

Μήπως είναι _"gatekeepers"_ (οι νοικοκυραιοι);
... i.e., people (vigilant control freaks) protecting the status quo/their (privileged/gentrified?) way of life, and who take exception to anyone threatening it?

"A gatekeeper is a person who controls access to something, for example via a city gate or bouncer, or more abstractly, who is granted access to a category or status. Gatekeepers assess who is "in or out," in the classic words of management scholar Kurt Lewin."

... έτσι, ο νοικοκύρης σχετίζεται με το "housekeeping" (sort of) και οι νοικοκυραιοι με το "gatekeeping" (οπού το "keeping" έχει να κάνει με το control/vetting/managing - putting things in order, being in charge of/deciding on what goes where/who is "in" or "out", etc..).


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2020)

Ξανά, γιατί ξεφεύγεις.

*(fine) upstanding citizens
respectable family men
men of property
petty bourgeois*


----------



## pontios (Aug 5, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ξανά, γιατί ξεφεύγεις.
> 
> *(fine) upstanding citizens
> respectable family men
> ...


 
Συμφωνώ.

Επηρεάστηκα, όμως, από αυτό το άρθρο .... https://www.andro.gr/apopsi/zak-kostopoulos-omomoia-noikokyraioi/ που μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι έχει και μια δευτερεύουσα έννοια (αρνητική) - του gatekeeper (that this class would go to any lengths to preserve their status) - και το άρθρο του saran είχε κάποια παρόμοια παραδείγματα (αρνητικής/ανήθικης συμπεριφοράς).

το "men of property" μου θύμισε το "gentry" (landed gentry, specifically) - which probably wouldn't apply today (and it was a higher social class, anyway).


----------



## pontios (Aug 5, 2020)

sarant, sorry ....


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 6, 2020)

sarant said:


> Από κει και πέρα, τα κείμενα δείχνουν ότι το "νοικοκυραίοι" έχει μειωτική χροιά πολύ συχνά σε αντιδιαστολή με το "νοικοκύρηδες". Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω πρόσβαση στους φακέλους των ομιλητών για να ξέρω την ιδεολογική τους τοποθέτηση.



Συμφωνώ (γνωρίζοντας ότι έχεις ήδη τεκμηριώσει τη θέση σου στο ιστολόγιό σου) και βρίσκω πολύ επιστημονικά και δεοντολογικά ορθή τη δήλωσή σου σχετικά με την έλλειψη πρόσβασης στους φακέλους των ομιλητριών. Δήλωση η οποία, ταυτοχρόνως, καταδεικνύει το μέγεθος της αυθαιρεσίας τυχόν άνευ τεκμηρίωσης, διαισθητικού χαρακτήρα, απόψεων, οι οποίες σαφώς και δεν συνεισφέρουν στην όποια σοβαρή και απροκατάληπτη λεξιλογική αναζήτηση. 

Τώρα, όσον αφορά την υπό εξέταση έννοια, θα πρότεινα το reactionary middle-class, μια σύναψη που μάλλον αποδίδει επιτυχώς τη σημασιολογική βεντάλια χαρακτήρων που απλώνεται σ' αυτό το σκίτσο.


Πρόσθεσα κι εδώ το σκίτσο, μην το ψάχνουμε...

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6522&d=1602045533


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2020)

dominotheory said:


> [...] βρίσκω πολύ επιστημονικά και δεοντολογικά ορθή τη δήλωσή σου σχετικά με την έλλειψη πρόσβασης στους φακέλους των ομιλητριών. Δήλωση η οποία, ταυτοχρόνως, καταδεικνύει το μέγεθος της αυθαιρεσίας τυχόν άνευ τεκμηρίωσης, διαισθητικού χαρακτήρα, απόψεων, οι οποίες σαφώς και δεν συνεισφέρουν στην όποια σοβαρή και απροκατάληπτη λεξιλογική αναζήτηση.


Μα δεν χρειάζεται καμία πρόσβαση σε κανέναν φάκελο ομιλητή (όπως λ.χ. δεν χρειάζεται πρόσβαση σε φάκελο ομιλητή για να τον θεωρήσεις ακροδεξιό όταν χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις οικειοποιημένες και φορτισμένες από την ακροδεξιά) για να γνωρίζει κάποιος ότι η μειωτική φόρτιση στη λέξη «νοικοκυραίος» χρησιμοποιείται από τους οπαδούς ή/και τους μαθητές του διαλεκτικού υλισμού. Η αναφορά που έγινε σε φακέλους ήταν απλώς μια μπάλα που στάλθηκε στην εξέδρα — ειδάλλως το ίδιο θα λεγόταν για οποιαδήποτε άλλη πολιτικά φορτισμένη λέξη, που αυτομάτως χαρακτηρίζει πολιτικά τον εκφέροντα (κι ενίοτε φτάνουμε να αυτοπεριορίζουμε και να απαγορεύουμε τη χρήση της, αν δεν θέλουμε να παρεξηγηθούμε). Οπότε τα περί μη-συνεισφοράς σε σοβαρή κι απροκατάληπτη λεξιλογική αναζήτηση μάλλον άστοχα τα βλέπω, αγαπητέ dominotheory.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 6, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Μα δεν χρειάζεται καμία πρόσβαση σε κανέναν φάκελο ομιλητή (όπως λ.χ. δεν χρειάζεται πρόσβαση σε φάκελο ομιλητή για να τον θεωρήσεις ακροδεξιό όταν χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις οικειοποιημένες και φορτισμένες από την ακροδεξιά) για να γνωρίζει κάποιος ότι η μειωτική φόρτιση στη λέξη «νοικοκυραίος» χρησιμοποιείται από τους οπαδούς ή/και τους μαθητές του διαλεκτικού υλισμού. Η αναφορά που έγινε σε φακέλους ήταν απλώς μια μπάλα που στάλθηκε στην εξέδρα — ειδάλλως το ίδιο θα λεγόταν για οποιαδήποτε άλλη πολιτικά φορτισμένη λέξη, που αυτομάτως χαρακτηρίζει πολιτικά τον εκφέροντα (κι ενίοτε φτάνουμε να αυτοπεριορίζουμε και να απαγορεύουμε τη χρήση της, αν δεν θέλουμε να παρεξηγηθούμε). Οπότε τα περί μη-συνεισφοράς σε σοβαρή κι απροκατάληπτη λεξιλογική αναζήτηση μάλλον άστοχα τα βλέπω, αγαπητέ dominotheory.



Δηλαδή οι «νοικοκυραίοι» είναι κάτι σαν το «προτσέσο» και τη «στρουχτούρα» πάνω κάτω; Χμ, πολύ ενδιαφέρον αγαπητέ Zazula, τόσο που έχω την εντύπωση πως έχω ταξιδέψει στον χρόνο, περίπου 40-50 χρόνια πίσω... Επειδή, όμως, ο υπολογιστής είναι ακόμη μπροστά μου και, τώρα που κοίταξα λίγο από το παράθυρο, δεν βλέπω να έχει αλλάξει τίποτα, λέω να ξεκινήσουμε να αναζητούμε τις αστοχίες από αυτό τον ρημαδιασμένο τον «διαλεκτικό υλισμό» και τους «οπαδούς» του.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2020)

dominotheory said:


> Δηλαδή οι «νοικοκυραίοι» είναι κάτι σαν το «προτσέσο» και τη «στρουχτούρα» πάνω κάτω; Χμ, πολύ ενδιαφέρον αγαπητέ Zazula, τόσο που έχω την εντύπωση πως έχω ταξιδέψει στον χρόνο, περίπου 40-50 χρόνια πίσω... Επειδή, όμως, ο υπολογιστής είναι ακόμη μπροστά μου και, τώρα που κοίταξα λίγο από το παράθυρο, δεν βλέπω να έχει αλλάξει τίποτα, λέω να ξεκινήσουμε να αναζητούμε τις αστοχίες από αυτό τον ρημαδιασμένο τον «διαλεκτικό υλισμό» και τους «οπαδούς» του.


Αγαπητέ dominotheory, ούτε η αναφορά σε φακέλους της Ασφάλειας ούτε η μνεία στην περίοδο της χούντας είναι σχετικές με το θέμα μας. Ούτε μιλάμε για την περίπτωση με τα προτσέσα και τις στρουχτούρες.

Απλούστατα, η μειωτική χρήση του «νοικοκυραίος» συνδυάζεται με συγκεκριμένη αντίληψη του κόσμου και των μηχανισμών του — που αυτομάτως δένει με εξίσου συγκεκριμένες συμπαραδηλώσεις για τη λέξη αυτή. Όπως φάνηκε από την κουβέντα που προηγήθηκε, είμαστε πολλοί που καμία αρνητική ή μειωτική συμπαραδήλωση βλέπουμε. Αυτός που φορτίζει αρνητικά τη λέξη, είναι γιατί αντιλαμβάνεται αρνητικά την αντίστοιχη έννοια.

Και για να βοηθήσω όποιον μας διαβάζει να καταλάβει καλύτερα τι εννοώ, ας πάρουμε τη λέξη «λαθρομετανάστης». Ξεκινά την πορεία της απολύτως ουδέτερα, και χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά απ' όλους σε όλους τα επίπεδα ύφους — μέχρι και το πιο επίσημο. Τη λέξη την οικειοποιείται η ακροδεξιά και την φορτίζει αρνητικά· οπότε πλέον, χωρίς να χρειαζόμαστε "φακέλους", γνωρίζουμε πως όποιος λέει μειωτικά «λαθρομετανάστης» είναι ξενοφοβικός, ρατσιστής κι ακροδεξιός (και λίγο πιο μετά λέμε για σιγουριά στον κόσμο: πάψτε να την χρησιμοποιείτε αν είστε καλοπροαίρετοι, γιατί πλέον είναι στιγματισμένα ρατσιστική). Έτσι και η λέξη «νοικοκυραίος» ξεκινά την πορεία της απολύτως ουδέτερα, ως συνώνυμο της λέξης «νοικοκύρης» και χωρίς χρωματισμούς. Την λέξη κάποια στιγμή την χρησιμοποιεί η κομμουνιστογενής αριστερά κι η ακροαριστερά φορτίζοντάς την αρνητικά —μόνες αυτές, απ' όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα— ενώ οι υπόλοιποι συνεχίζουμε να την χρησιμοποιούμε όπως και πριν. Ε, δεν χρειάζεται κανένας "φάκελος" για να συνδέσει ένας παρατηρητής τη μειωτική χρήση με το πολιτικό πλαίσιο εντός του οποίου χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 6, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Μειωτική χροιά το «νοικοκυραίοι» έχει μόνον για έναν κομμουνιστή κ.τ.ό. Οπότε για μια απόδοση με μειωτική χροιά θα πρέπει να δώσει ιδέες κάποιος που να κατέχει τη σχετική υπογλώσσα και τις συμβάσεις του εν λόγω πεδίου. Για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, απλώς νοικοκυραίοι = νοικοκύρηδες, όπως ειπώθηκε από nickel, cougr & Earion.





Zazula said:


> Αγαπητέ dominotheory, ούτε η αναφορά σε φακέλους της Ασφάλειας ούτε η μνεία στην περίοδο της χούντας είναι σχετικές με το θέμα μας. Ούτε μιλάμε για την περίπτωση με τα προτσέσα και τις στρουχτούρες.
> 
> Απλούστατα, η μειωτική χρήση του «νοικοκυραίος» συνδυάζεται με συγκεκριμένη αντίληψη του κόσμου και των μηχανισμών του — που αυτομάτως δένει με εξίσου συγκεκριμένες συμπαραδηλώσεις για τη λέξη αυτή. Όπως φάνηκε από την κουβέντα που προηγήθηκε, είμαστε πολλοί που καμία αρνητική ή μειωτική συμπαραδήλωση βλέπουμε. Αυτός που φορτίζει αρνητικά τη λέξη, είναι γιατί αντιλαμβάνεται αρνητικά την αντίστοιχη έννοια.



Ευχαριστώ για τη μακροσκελή, πλην όμως όχι ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστική, απάντηση. 

Φυσικά και γνωρίζω ότι δεν μιλάμε για «την περίπτωση με τα προτσέσα και τις στρουχτούρες». 

Η παρατήρησή μου έχει λίγο βαθύτερα την αιτία της, και όχι στα αυτονόητα: Ένα καλό παράδειγμα αποτελεί το δίπολο «κομουνιστής κ.τ.ό.» vs «υπόλοιπο[ς] κόσμο[ς]» που υποδορίως σχεδόν εισάγεται στο πρώτο από τα δύο σχόλια που παραθέτω παραπάνω. 

Λοιπόν, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω πως είναι δυνατόν να θεωρηθούν μέλη του συνόλου «κομουνιστ[έ]ς κ.τ.ό.» όλες οι ομιλήτριες που χρησιμοποιούν αυτή τη λέξη ή μπορεί δυνάμει να τη χρησιμοποιήσουν (επί παραδείγματι, μιας και μιλάμε για κοινωνικές ομάδες: οι αναγνώστες μέσων ενημέρωσης όπως, π.χ., η _Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών _και η _Lifo_, η νεολαία εν γένει (δηλαδή σημαντικό μέρος της το οποίο δεν είναι απαραίτητα πολιτικά ομοιογενές, αρκεί κάποιος να είναι ελάχιστα ελευθερόστομος), οικολόγοι, αναρχικοί, δικαιωματιστές πολλών ειδών [φεμινίστριες, ΛΟΑΤΚΙ, βίγκαν, βετζετέριαν, υπερασπιστές των ζώων κ.ά.], ανένταχτοι καλλιτέχνες και άλλοι, ριζοσπάστες φιλελεύθεροι κ.ά.). 

Θεωρώ δηλαδή ότι δημιουργείς (πιθανόν άθελα, πιθανόν αυθόρμητα, λέγοντας _αυτό που βλέπεις εσύ_) μια ψευδή εικόνα μιας παρωχημένης μειοψηφίας την οποία αντιπαραβάλεις στον υπόλοιπο («νορμάλ», άραγε; δεν διασαφηνίζεται αυτό) κόσμο. Μπορεί αυτή να είναι η εικόνα σου και να μην το κάνεις σκοπίμως και κακόβουλα. Μολαταύτα, η δική μου εικόνα είναι πως μια τέτοια θέση, λεξιλογικά, παραπλανεί και είναι εξοβελιστέα. Ως πολιτική άποψη θα τη συζητούσα (το κατά πόσον το δίπολο «κομουνιστ[έ]ς κ.τ.ό.» vs «υπόλοιπο[ς] κόσμο[ς]» μπορεί να αποτελεί μια συνεπή απεικόνιση της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας) σεβόμενος τη γνώμη σου, εδώ όμως δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2020)

Αγαπητέ dominotheory, μου βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα (και στο πληκτρολόγιό) μου τα οποία ούτε είπα ούτε υπονόησα. Καμία αντίστιξη νορμάλ και μη-νορμάλ δεν έκανα, ούτε τίποτε απ' τα υπόλοιπα. Μπορεί απλώς αυτή να είναι η εικόνα σου και να μην το κάνεις σκοπίμως και κακόβουλα. Το αν θ' αρχίσει η λέξη να χρησιμοποιείται μειωτικά και από ομάδες (και εντός πλαισίου άλλου) από αυτό που περιέγραψα στο προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου είναι κάτι που θα φανεί στην πορεία — άλλωστε η γλώσσα ζωντανή είναι.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 6, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Αγαπητέ dominotheory, μου βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα (και στο πληκτρολόγιό) μου τα οποία ούτε είπα ούτε υπονόησα. Καμία αντίστιξη νορμάλ και μη-νορμάλ δεν έκανα, ούτε τίποτε απ' τα υπόλοιπα. Μπορεί απλώς αυτή να είναι η εικόνα σου και να μην το κάνεις σκοπίμως και κακόβουλα. Το αν θ' αρχίσει η λέξη να χρησιμοποιείται μειωτικά και από ομάδες (και εντός πλαισίου άλλου) από αυτό που περιέγραψα στο προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου είναι κάτι που θα φανεί στην πορεία — άλλωστε η γλώσσα ζωντανή είναι.



Να διευκρινίσω, λοιπόν, ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι κινείσαι κακόβουλα, όχι μόνο εδώ, αλλά και γενικότερα. Άρα, μαζί απαλείφεται και η σκοπιμότητα.

Η λέξη, όμως, δεν «θα αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται», γιατί χρησιμοποιείται ήδη. Αυτό παρασιωπείται ή, καλύτερα, υποβαθμίζεται τρόπον τινά. Το από ποιες/ους και γιατί, κανονικά, έπεται. Δεν μπορείς συλλήβδην να παραβλέπεις μια κοινωνική πραγματικότητα. Θεωρώ ότι έχω καλή εικόνα (στην ίδια κοινωνία ζω κι εγώ), μελέτησα τον Σαραντάκο (για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα), έκανα και χόμγουορκ (βλ. Λάιφο & ΕφΣυν). 

Λόγια δεν σου βάζω στο στόμα, απλώς εξάγω κάποια αυστηρώς λογικά συμπεράσματα των λεγομένων σου, χωρίς, όπως είπα στην αρχή, να κάνω δίκη προθέσεων. Η αντικειμενικότητα όμως, καθώς είμαστε όλες/οι εξορισμού βαθιά υποκειμενικές υπάρξεις, είναι τεντωμένο σχοινί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2020)

Ήθελα από χτες να σχολιάσω το #26, αλλά δεν βρήκα την ώρα. Μπαίνω σήμερα και βρίσκω αυτή την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση.

Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με την άποψη του Ζάζουλα, αλλά δεν θα πάω παραπίσω στο νήμα, να θυμηθώ τα πολλά άλλα που έχουν γραφτεί, εδώ κι αλλού.

Με δυο λόγια: Είναι επαρκώς τεκμηριωμένο ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με δύο σημασίες, μειωτική και μη. Η μειωτική σημασία πιστεύουν πολλοί (είμαι ένας απ’ αυτούς) ότι προέρχεται από το κομμάτι της Αριστεράς που θέλει να ταυτίσει το κομμάτι της κοινωνίας που περιγράφει η μη μειωτική σημασία της λέξης με τα αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά που βρίσκουμε και στο σκίτσο της efsyn. Εκεί βρίσκεται και μια βασική διαφορά προσέγγισης: οι μεν βλέπουν σ’ αυτή τη μερίδα της κοινωνίας συντηρητισμό και ένα μάτσο άλλες πιο αρνητικές ιδιότητες και οι δε βλέπουν σ’ αυτήν προκοπή, πρόοδο, και ένα σωρό άλλα θετικά. Αυτή η διαφορετική προσέγγιση θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει. (Να μη σχολιάσω ότι ως απλουστευτική γενίκευση είναι λανθασμένη και έτσι και αλλιώς.) Το αν η λέξη νοικοκυραίοι θα συνεχίσει να έχει δύο σημασίες, δεν ξέρω. Προς το παρόν, το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει καν τη λέξη!


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 7, 2020)

nickel said:


> Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με την άποψη του Ζάζουλα, αλλά δεν θα πάω παραπίσω στο νήμα, να θυμηθώ τα πολλά άλλα που έχουν γραφτεί, εδώ κι αλλού.
> 
> Με δυο λόγια: Είναι επαρκώς τεκμηριωμένο ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με δύο σημασίες, μειωτική και μη. Η μειωτική σημασία πιστεύουν πολλοί (είμαι ένας απ’ αυτούς) ότι προέρχεται από το κομμάτι της Αριστεράς που θέλει να ταυτίσει το κομμάτι της κοινωνίας που περιγράφει η μη μειωτική σημασία της λέξης με τα αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά που βρίσκουμε και στο σκίτσο της efsyn. Εκεί βρίσκεται και μια βασική διαφορά προσέγγισης: οι μεν βλέπουν σ’ αυτή τη μερίδα της κοινωνίας συντηρητισμό και ένα μάτσο άλλες πιο αρνητικές ιδιότητες και οι δε βλέπουν σ’ αυτήν προκοπή, πρόοδο, και ένα σωρό άλλα θετικά. Αυτή η διαφορετική προσέγγιση θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει.



Αγαπητέ nickel, ευχαριστώ, γιατί μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να γίνω σαφέστερος. Υπό τη δική μου οπτική, λοιπόν, ασχέτως του από ποια άποψη τείνεις να συμφωνήσεις με τα λεγόμενα του Zazula, σίγουρα τα παραπάνω δεν διαφωνούν πουθενά με τη δική μου θέση, η οποία δεν αφορά την ύπαρξη δύο σημασιών, αλλά την υποβάθμιση της χρήσης της μιας από αυτές (της αρνητικής / μειωτικής, δηλαδή). Αυτό που ήθελα να τονίσω είναι κάτι που έχει γραφτεί ήδη στο #32 και το οποίο παραθέτω και πάλι, μαζί με τις κατάλληλες παρενθετικές διευκρινίσεις: 



dominotheory said:


> Η [αρνητικά σημασιοδοτημένη] λέξη, όμως, δεν «θα αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται», γιατί χρησιμοποιείται ήδη. Αυτό παρασιωπείται ή, καλύτερα, υποβαθμίζεται τρόπον τινά. Το από ποιες/ους και γιατί [χρησιμοποιείται], κανονικά, έπεται. Δεν μπορείς συλλήβδην να παραβλέπεις μια κοινωνική πραγματικότητα. Θεωρώ ότι έχω καλή εικόνα (στην ίδια κοινωνία ζω κι εγώ), μελέτησα τον Σαραντάκο (για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα), έκανα και χόμγουορκ (βλ. Λάιφο & ΕφΣυν).


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2020)

Τώρα βλέπω ότι κανείς δεν έχει αναφέρει το βιβλίο του Νίκου Ποταμιάνου, που ασχολείται με τη γένεση και διαμόρφωση της μικροαστικής τάξης στα τέλη του 19ου και τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα: Νίκος Ποταμιάνος, Οι νοικοκυραίοι, Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης 2015

Επειδή κάπου είδα ότι είναι προσωρινά εξαντλημένο, μπορείτε να πάρετε μια ιδέα από διάφορες δημοσιεύσεις και συνεντεύξεις:
https://www.lifo.gr/articles/book_a...stoys-tis-athinas-toy-19oy-kai-toy-20oy-aiona
https://www.news247.gr/weekend-edition/1880-1925-oi-protoi-noikokyraioi-tis-athinas.6406810.html
https://popaganda.gr/art/nikokireoi-nikospotamianos/
https://enthemata.wordpress.com/2015/12/20/potamianos/


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 7, 2020)

nickel said:


> Το αν η λέξη νοικοκυραίοι θα συνεχίσει να έχει δύο σημασίες, δεν ξέρω. Προς το παρόν, το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει καν τη λέξη!



Ε, πώς; Όλο και κάτι έχει:

νοικοκύρης [nikocíris], ο (οι νοικοκύρηδες και <λαϊκ.> *νοικοκυραίοι (μόνο στις σημ. 1, 3α, 4)*) (ουσ. Ανοικοκύρης).


1)
α. Ο κύριος του σπιτιού, αυτός που έχει την ευθύνη της διαχείρισης των υποθέσεων ενός σπιτικού
Χρήσεις
Τι θέλετε εδώ;» ακούστηκε άγρια η φωνή του νοικοκύρη πίσω από την κλειστή πόρτα 
Η πόρτα ήταν ξεκλείδωτη κι ο κλέφτης μπήκε και βγήκε σαν καλός νοικοκύρης 
«Κι ο νοικοκύρης του σπιτιού χρόνια πολλά να ζήσει» 
(κάλαντα Πρωτοχρονιάς)
________________________________________
Ρωτήσαμε τους γείτονες και μας είπαν πως οι νοικοκυραίοι έλειπαν σε ταξίδι 
(= η οικογένεια) 
________________________________________

Φράσεις 
ΕΚΦΡ 
Κάνω κπν νοικοκύρη [κάνω] 
κλέβω κπν, συνήθως αφαιρώντας (σχεδόν) τα πάντα από τον χώρο του
Χρήσεις 
ΠΑΡΟΙΜ 
Όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος [όσος, ξέρω, κόσμος, όλος] 
καθένας γνωρίζει τις υποθέσεις του καλύτερα από κάθε άλλον και γι’ αυτό είναι ο αρμοδιότερος να κρίνει, να αποφασίζει κτλ. για ό,τι τον αφορά
Χρήσεις 
Φωνάζει ο κλέφτης, (για) να φοβηθεί/ να φύγει ο νοικοκύρης [φωνάζω, κλέφτης, φοβάμαι, φεύγω]= βλ. κλέφτης1α.
Αγαπάει ο Θεός τον κλέφτη, αγαπάει και τον νοικοκύρη [αγαπάω, θεός, κλέφτης]= βλ. θεός4α.
Άπιαστος κλέφτης, καθάριος νοικοκύρης [άπιαστος, κλέφτης, καθάριος]= βλ. κλέφτης1α.



β.
(κατ’ επέκτ.)
Αυτός που είναι σε θέση να διαχειρίζεται τις υποθέσεις του χωρίς να έχει ανάγκη της βοήθειας, της συνδρομής κάποιου άλλου, που δεν εξαρτάται από κάποιον άλλον

Χρήσεις
Πότε θα μας αφήσουν επιτέλους οι ξένες δυνάμεις να είμαστε νοικοκύρηδες στον τόπο μας, να κάνουμε εμείς κουμάντο;

2)
<προφ.>
Ο ιδιοκτήτης κατοικίας που μισθώνεται, συνήθως σε αντιπαράθεση προς τον ενοικιαστή, τον νοικάρη
(ΣΥΝ σπιτονοικοκύρης)

Χρήσεις
Ο νοικοκύρης πάλι μου έκανε αύξηση στο ενοίκιο


3)
α.
Χαρακτηρισμός για άνθρωπο που φροντίζει για την οικογένεια και το σπίτι του, που είναι σωστός οικογενειάρχης, και ειδικότερα για αυτόν που διαχειρίζεται με σύνεση τις υποθέσεις, τα οικονομικά του σπιτιού του
Χρήσεις
Είμαστε τίμιοι άνθρωποι, νοικοκύρηδες, κοιτάμε το σπίτι μας και τη δουλειά μας και δε βλάψαμε ποτέ κανέναν 
________________________________________
(ως επ.) 
Νοικοκυραίοι άνθρωποι, δούλεψαν σκληρά και πρόκοψαν 


β.
Χαρακτηρισμός για άντρα που είναι τακτικός, που του αρέσει να διατηρεί τα πράγματά του, τον χώρο του σε τάξη

Χρήσεις
Δεν είναι καθόλου νοικοκύρης, πετάει διαρκώς τα πράγματά του από δω κι από κει

4)
Αυτός που έχει οικονομική άνεση και συγχρόνως χαίρει του σεβασμού των γύρω του
Χρήσεις

Στον τόπο τους ήταν τρανοί νοικοκυραίοι, αλλά με τον πόλεμο έχασαν το βιος τους και έγιναν πρόσφυγες 
Ο παππούς της ήταν ο πρώτος νοικοκύρης του χωριού, είχε δικό του νερόμυλο και δούλευαν γι’ αυτόν τουλάχιστον είκοσι εργάτες 
________________________________________


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Ε, πώς; Όλο και κάτι έχει:
> 
> νοικοκύρης [nikocíris], ο (οι νοικοκύρηδες και <λαϊκ.> *νοικοκυραίοι (μόνο στις σημ. 1, 3α, 4)*) (ουσ. Ανοικοκύρης).




Βιάστηκα και τους αδίκησα. Και είμαι βέβαιος ότι το είχα κοιτάξει το λήμμα παλιότερα και είχα δει ότι ο _νοικοκυραίος_ περιλαμβάνεται στον _νοικοκύρη_ αλλά δεν έχει δικό του λήμμα που να κάνει την παραπομπή.

Βλέπουμε εδώ ότι δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου η μειωτική σημασία (εκτός αν πάλι κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου).

Βέβαια, είμαστε σε λάθος νήμα. Εδώ συζητάμε τη μετάφραση. Για τις σημασίες της λέξης η συζήτηση ήταν κανονικά εδώ:

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?18269


----------

